# rice pudding



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

3/4 cup uncooked white rice 

2 cups milk, divided 

1/3 cup white sugar 

1/4 teaspoon salt 

1 egg, beaten 

2/3 cup golden raisins

1 tablespoon butter 

1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 


If I don't use raisins I use extra vanilla.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> If I don't use raisins I use extra vanilla.


Excellent!

And, I am with you on the alternative...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Or sub cranberries for the raisons.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My dogs usually get the last bites of what is on my plate. Dogs shouldn't be given gapes or raisins so I usually don't use raisins in my pudding.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

You are going to share right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> You are going to share right?


You are a good man. Period.


----------



## zohaa (Nov 17, 2014)

I do a lot of dehydrating. We also pick up a freeze dried "pouch" of something whenever we go to Cabela's, Gander Mtn, or wherever. They are a bit spendy but one or two a month won't break us and the stockpile grows.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> 3/4 cup uncooked white rice
> 
> 2 cups milk, divided
> 
> ...


I would substitute raw sugar for the processed white. Then I'd throw in cinnamon to taste. Raisins are a good ingredient; full of iron. If you're allergic or something, then maybe another fruit like apple, blackberries, or raspberries.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> You are going to share right?


I missed this post previously I guess but I just gotta say... Awwwwww look at that face! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You know, that recipe sounds really good but I just can't get over the texture of rice pudding. It's just wrong, like there are maggots swimming it, or something. Do you have a tapioca pudding recipe?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

But does he slobber? I don't have any love for drooling dogs.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

20 minutes after his nightly 2 biskit snack..


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi ntxwheels -- is that a white german shepherd? Pretty! My dog is a white german shepherd/chow mix, and she's oh so mean, but beautiful with the thick chow fur. Every time she goes to the vet, everyone says they don't believe it - she looks 100% chow; ears, paws, black tongue, but I learned 10 years ago, there are no white chows. Plus, she weighs 93 pounds, unheard of for a chow. LOL, I love her so much and she loves me so much, nearly exclusively.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh yes I like without the raisins.


----------

